# clear creek death?



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Found this...
http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=71666

I hate to hear about this kind of thing.

Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## cathyL (Mar 7, 2005)

I just was talking to my neighbor about this. He was invited to go on the rafting trip but had skipped it. It was a group of 15 guys on 3 rafts for a bachelor party weekend. I am not familiar with this section of clear creek but he said that it happened in "hell's hole"? This might not be the best information because it is second-hand, but from what I understand the first raft went through ok and the second and third were flipped. One of the righted rafts wound up with 11 people in it and then it flipped. His buddy who was on the trip, not the one who died, was flipped out of a raft 3 times before the ordeal was over and was pretty banged up. Two members of the group performed CPR on the guy who died by the side of the river but he was gone. sad story...

Cathy 




TELEYAKCO said:


> Heard a rafter died between tunnels 5 and 6. Any details? Never want to hear this,but always want to gain knowledge of what went right and what went wrong.


----------



## DR.Death (May 16, 2007)

"Deep Hell" is the name of the rapid it is the end of Hell's Corner rapid. It is the second commercial rafting death on Clear Creek in two years. All of us that work on the Creek as guides hate to see this type of thing happen. My condolences to the family of the victum. My heart also goes out to the guides on the trip. 

Rob


cathyL said:


> I just was talking to my neighbor about this. He was invited to go on the rafting trip but had skipped it. It was a group of 15 guys on 3 rafts for a bachelor party weekend. I am not familiar with this section of clear creek but he said that it happened in "hell's hole"? This might not be the best information because it is second-hand, but from what I understand the first raft went through ok and the second and third were flipped. One of the righted rafts wound up with 11 people in it and then it flipped. His buddy who was on the trip, not the one who died, was flipped out of a raft 3 times before the ordeal was over and was pretty banged up. Two members of the group performed CPR on the guy who died by the side of the river but he was gone. sad story...
> 
> Cathy


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

2 out of 3 rafts flipping? And then one raft trying to take 11 people on board? What's going on here?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I know as much as you guys about this incident but.


> basil
> 2 out of 3 rafts flipping? And then one raft trying to take 11 people on board? What's going on here?


I have had 13 people in my raft before after cleaning up another rafts flip, if the guide is on it they can get everybody pretty quickly. (7 from mine and 6 from the flip)

Yes the raft is not designed to hold that many people but you are going to bring them onboard instead of let them float on down the river.

I know a guy who had something like 15 after a flip once.

So it is entirely possible the second raft cleaned up after the flip and then something happened and he flipped.

On some sections of river and water levels you can see rafts flip left and right, pre 95 flood on the ark siedels suck hole was an amazing rapid at 1300cfs. You could sit down there and watch an entire 10 boat trip come through and all but one would flip. oh the good old days.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Very sad.

Are the rafters calling this rapid something different than we are? I've run Clear Creek more times than I can count and I've never heard of Hell's Corner or Deep Hell.

I'm assuming this was on the Kermit's stretch. Was it Double Knife?


----------



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

i am guessing it was the section right after double knife where you have to make the move left of the big rock and then line up for the next 2 hits.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

There is a pronounced drop after Double Knife, right bend, before Terminator. Low water pretty straight forward, there is a horizon line. Sad story. Be safe boaters.


----------

